# E-3D Visa with Criminal Record



## aussieinneed (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am an Australian citizen looking at moving to the US on an E-3D Dependents Visa. My wife got her E-3 Visa approved the other day. However, I have a problem. I have 2 criminal records. The first was from August 2008 when I was 20. I was charged with supply a prohibited drug (ecstasy) and sentenced to 18 months Periodic Detention, 9 months non-parole. The second was from March 2011. I was charged with possess prohibited drug (ecstasy again) and received a $500 fine. 

I am now 25, been clean since the last arrest, newly married and never been happier. I've finally got my life on track. My wife and I both have amazing job offers in the US. I have a current Australian Passport (and South African if that helps) and a Green Card that expires Dec 2013, however I have not been to the US since mid-2003. I also do not have any relatives living there.

Does the E-3D Visa have the same security check as the E-3 Visa? If so, what will maximise my chances? I’ve read that I will need to apply for a ‘Nonimmigrant Waiver of Inadmissibility’ and a crime free period of at least 5 years is required to be granted with that waiver.

It’s a fantastic opportunity so my wife will be going regardless. Any advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You already know that you need a waiver for your convictions and you need this for every US visa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't even try with first talking to an Aila Lawyer


----------



## aussieinneed (Jun 19, 2013)

OK. Cheers for the advice guys.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

no chance. Personally I wouldn't bother with Immigration lawyers. You may never be allowed to enter the US let alone get an E-3


----------

